# Paracetamol



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm breastfeeding and just wondered, if I take paracetamol, does it go into breastmilk? Just because dd had her jabs a few days ago, they said we could give her calpol if we needed to (we didn't), and I also had a headache. It just made me wonder, for future reference, if its safe to give baby paracetamol if I've had it myself. Thanks! x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hazel,

Paracetamol does distribute into breast milk but in small quantities and is safe to take when breast feeding. The amount baby gets is tiny compared to the dose they would get if they were having it themselves.
Maz x


----------

